# a host of issues I need to work on



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I am getting overwhelmed with various problems, in this thread I will try to organize them and hopefully find a way to solve them. 

1. Poor technical skills, essential tremor: I failed big time at some of these skills today at work. It was extremely embarrassing. 
- I talked with 2 pharmacies today, I will get a medication to help with tremor. 
- Later tonight at 10pm, I will go to a practical lab to try and practice some of the skills I need working on, specifically one skill which may be helpful tomorrow
- work on strengthening forearm muscles to reduce tremor (will do this later, perhaps this weekend)

2. Mind goes blank or runs slow when asked questions in a group or by seniors: 
- continue 20 minutes of meditation daily times 1-2. 
- ??

3. Too soft spoken: 
- Try speaking louder. Work on the vocal exercise per youtube video. 

4. Not social enough
- try to smile more even when I don't feel like it.
- ??

5. Need more organization, have work that's been delayed for a week now
- complete work this weekend

6. Need more friends
- contact some people I used to know but lost touch with (this weekend)
- put this on the backburner for now because of other more pressing issues

7. Dating
- continue talking with a girl I contacted on a dating site. No pressure to make it work.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Practiced for 2 hours in the practical lab. It is much more well equipped than I thought it would be. Wish I had done this earlier. Also, got the medication and organized some of my stuff.


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

1. Worked an hour most days in the lab on technical skills, now am much better than before.
2. Have been meditating 20 min most days.
3. Havent done this.
4. Not this either.
5. Nope.
6. Contacted old friends. Plan for meetup in the next few mnths.
7. still talking, met with her once too. So far so good.


----------

